# The ferret hutch rescue and forum



## jediwarrior (Nov 12, 2008)

This year has been so busy at the rescue and to that point i have opened another rescue with a friend who fosters for us. At the min we have 60+ babies from 5 weeks old they came in at 2 weeks old with mom who sadly died due to infection to the oldest babies who are 25weeks old. We also have several adults here needing homes. The forum we run also has been so busy with new members who have babies and older ferrets and wanting advice on how best to look after new addition/s. Some people who have had ferrets from us have joined the forum and even come to be good friends

lets hope some of the ferrets here and at my other rescue find good homes soon and if anyone wants to look at my forum please do we would love to have new members and help more ferret owners out there


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi there, I am hoping to rehome one or two ferrets to come and live with my spayed jill. I'm not fussed what colours/sex as long as they get on with Tia (who has been on her own for a while)

They will come and live in half a shed which has been made ferret proof! I'll give them lot's of love, day old chicks and walks!


----------



## jediwarrior (Nov 12, 2008)

your welcome to come over and see what ferrets we have here we do asl people to bring there ferts so we can see how they interact


----------



## 12jane (Jan 3, 2010)

I cant find a forum, only adverts


----------



## jediwarrior (Nov 12, 2008)

sorry edited signature

www.theferrethutch.com

for website and forum


----------

